
'Ban facial recognition at live shows' - MilnerRoute
https://www.banfacialrecognition.com/festivals/
======
Bostonian
Mass murderers have targeted concerts in Paris and Las Vegas. If I were going
to a concert, I'd want facial recognition as part of the security system.

